# Quelle souris non-Apple pour un Macbook ?



## Ziell (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de recevoir ma seconde souris  Bluetooth Logitech V470 je compte obtenir remboursement auprès du site marchand : hormis un problème de saccade constante résolu, pour le reste même insatisfaction : jumelage à réitérer à chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur, déconnexions aléatoires en cours d'utilisation, et ralentissement pendant 30 secondes toutes les 15-20 minutes : c'est inacceptable pour une utilisation professionnelle.
J'ai pourtant installé/désinstallé les drivers Logitech et essayé sans, j'ai même été jusqu'à désinstaller mon système d'exploitation afin de voir si le problème venait de là mais rien n'y fait.

Enfin je ne viens pas demander conseil à ce sujet puisque j'ai essayé tout ce qui me semblait essayable et rien n'y fait, *je veux donc changer, et en principe retourner à du filaire* suite à cette expérience, et ni les moyens pour, ni trop envie d'une Magic Mouse.
De plus, *je me soucie finalement peu de la cosmétique : je veux une souris qui fonctionne, réactive, ergonomique (et pas gauchophobe)*.

*J'aimerais donc obtenir des retours de gens sous Mac n'utilisant pas de souris Apple, quel modèle avez-vous pu essayer et comment fonctionne-t'elle ?*

Suite au comparatif des Numériques j'aurais été tenté par la Logitech G500, très laide certes mais apparemment exemplaire en tous points, mais j'ai trouvé peu de retours à son sujet, hormis celui d'un client mécontent qui la décrit comme inutilisable sur Mac (message ##9)... (et puis c'est une souris droitier)

Merci à vous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

Perso, j'utilise une Mac Mice (achetée chez Macway, mais apparement, ils ne la vendent plus) pour mon iBook, et elle va très bien. C'est une Bluetooth, mais elle existe aussi en filaire. Sinon, en USB, on trouve aussi des Amarina dans les grandes surfaces, j'en ai eu deux, elles fonctionnent très bien sur Mac (la seconde, remplacée par la Mac Mice est toujours en service sur un des Mac de ma fille), mais je trouve leur fil trop long (et trop fin aussi, quoi qu'il ne m'ai pas posé de problème de ce point de vue).

Je parle là de souris de taille normale, pas de mini souris, hein !


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (11 Février 2010)

Salut!

Moi j'utilise une bête souris Microsoft récupérée je ne sais où. Tout fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Manic (11 Février 2010)

J'ai une Logitech LX8 avec dongle USB (de la grosseur d'une petite clé USB). Ça fonctionne parfaitement sous Snow Leopard et le Logitech Control Center permet d'assigner les boutons. Comme la souris est symétrique, elle s'adapte parfaitement au gaucher ou au droitier.


----------



## demougin (11 Février 2010)

j'ai une kensington bluetooth dont je suis content


----------



## Ziell (11 Février 2010)

La Mac Mice (plutôt filaire) semble intéressante effectivement, mais introuvable aujourd'hui.

La Logitech LX8 semble également plutôt intéressante, peut-être que le dongle USB m'éviterait les problèmes de jumelage puisque la connexion via USB "force" l'ordi à chercher un périphérique Bluetooth associé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

A toutes fins utiles, je te signale que depuis bientôt deux ans que j'utilise ma Mac Mice, je n'ai jamais connu le moindre problème de jumelage, un simple clic, et l'icône "BlueTooth" dans la barre de menu indique que la connexion s'établit, et quelques secondes après, la souris est active. Il semble qu'on trouve encore sa nouvelle version, la Mac Mice II (avec un capteur deux fois plus sensible, de mémoire la mienne est à 400 DPI et celle ci à 800). En outre, elle est dotée d'une batterie et d'un chargeur, alors que la mienne est à piles (rechargeables, of course, deux éléments Ni-MH de 2500 mA/h tiennent 4 à 5 semaines environ en utilisation quotidienne).


----------

